# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Cek n Rechek...

## budi_bambang

Salam koi, 
Mhn di cek apakah form pendaftaran dan bukti pembayaran sudah di terima di sekr.
Terima kasih.

Bambang Budi  ::

----------


## seven7colour

> Salam koi, 
> Mhn di cek apakah form pendaftaran dan bukti pembayaran sudah di terima di sekr.
> Terima kasih.
> 
> Bambang Budi


PM aja om.........  ::

----------


## seven7colour

Sudah PM? Hasilnya?

----------

